# Bcm43225驱动不起来

## baimu_1025

折腾了好久也没用不起来。无线网卡为：BCM43225

```

#spci

......

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

......

```

系统内核为：

```

#name -r

3.12.21-gentoo-rl

```

根据http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211，内核应该是支持BCM43225驱动的。内核模块选择。

```

 Device Drivers

-> Network device support

-> Wireless LAN

-> <M> Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver

 Device Drivers

-> Broadcom specific AMBA

-> <M> BCMA support

-> [*] Support for BCMA on PCI-host bus

```

linux-firmware也已安装。

```

# emerge -s linux-firmware

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : linux-firmware ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/linux-firmware

      Latest version available: 20131230

      Latest version installed: 20131230

      Size of files: 20,716 kB

      Homepage:      http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git

      Description:   Linux firmware files

      License:       GPL-1 GPL-2 GPL-3 BSD freedist

```

wpa_supplicant也已安装。

```

# emerge -s wpa_supplicant

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : wpa_supplicant ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

      Latest version available: 2.0-r2

      Latest version installed: 2.0-r2

      Size of files: 1,996 kB

      Homepage:      http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

      Description:   IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers

      License:       || ( GPL-2 BSD )

```

感觉该做的都做了。ifconfig -a 能检测到网卡。

```

#ifconfig -a

......

wlp3s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

ether 4c:0f:6e:2b:8e:57 txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

......

```

用ifconfig wlp3s0 up也能启用网卡。

```

#ifconfig wlp3s0 up

#ifconfig

......

wlp3s0: flags=4099<BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

ether 4c:0f:6e:2b:8e:57 txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

......

```

可是运行 iwconfig 时却不行。

```

#iwconfig

wlp3s0 no wireless extensions.

```

求解，还有哪里做的不对呢？

----------

## baimu_1025

有人能帮帮我吗？

----------

## Heren

手动配置内核的？

粘贴

```
 dmesg | tail 
```

----------

## baimu_1025

有这样几条信息：

```

#dmesg | tail

......

[15215.087049] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: qos enabled: false (implement)

[15215.087059] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcms_ops_config: change power-save mode: false (implement)

[15215.088070] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

```

----------

## Heren

 *baimu_1025 wrote:*   

> 有这样几条信息：
> 
> ```
> 
> #dmesg | tail
> ...

 

估计你有线都没配置好吧？

你的网卡模块都没有加载 要有cfg80211 等字样

根据这个https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi配置无线 

粘贴 

```
dmesg 
```

如果安装系统时，不是手动配置内核的 ，后面的wifi很难搞定，据说问题也多。反正我第一次采用genkernel all 是没有搞定wifi，后面配置的wifi 模块貌似会冲突，无法正常加载。Last edited by Heren on Wed Jul 30, 2014 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baimu_1025

 *Heren wrote:*   

>  *baimu_1025 wrote:*   有这样几条信息：
> 
> ```
> 
> #dmesg | tail
> ...

 

有线可用，要不怎么上网发贴。cfg80211信息在这里。

```

[    6.960986] brcmsmac bcma0:0: mfg 4bf core 812 rev 23 class 0 irq 17

[    7.021497] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    7.033195] usb 1-1.1: link qh1024-0001/ffff8800bb393e00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[    7.033227] usb 1-1.1: unlink qh1024-0001/ffff8800bb393e00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[    7.063539] systemd-udevd[2868]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[    7.077348] systemd-udevd[2871]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[    7.440141] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    7.440144] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    7.440146] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440147] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440148] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440149] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440151] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440160] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[    7.443233] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: US

[    7.443236] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    7.443238] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[    7.443239] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm)

[    7.443241] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.443242] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5600000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.443243] cfg80211:   (5650000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.443244] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    7.443246] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)

```

----------

## Heren

```

[    6.960986] brcmsmac bcma0:0: mfg 4bf core 812 rev 23 class 0 irq 17

[    7.021497] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    7.033195] usb 1-1.1: link qh1024-0001/ffff8800bb393e00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[    7.033227] usb 1-1.1: unlink qh1024-0001/ffff8800bb393e00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[    7.063539] systemd-udevd[2868]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[    7.077348] systemd-udevd[2871]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[    7.440141] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    7.440144] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    7.440146] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440147] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440148] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440149] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440151] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.440160] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[    7.443233] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: US

[    7.443236] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    7.443238] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[    7.443239] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm)

[    7.443241] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.443242] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5600000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.443243] cfg80211:   (5650000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.443244] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    7.443246] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)

```

[/quote]

没有iwlwifi ，

无线没有配置好，照gentoo wiki 配置wifi.https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

----------

## xuhl302

网上收到3中方法，但我只有第3种能用，使用闭源驱动

----------

## LdBeth

Use wpa_supplicant, iwconfig won't work on BCM series.

----------

